# pse-Datei in JPEG zum ausdrucken



## weisnix (12. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bin durch die Suchmaschine auf euch aufmerksam geworden. 
Grund war, dass ich nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht habe, eine .pse-Datei (habe eine Fotocollage erstellt) in ein JPEG Format zu bekommen, oder zumindest eine Datei, die am Automaten ausdruckbar ist und von diesem erkannt wird.
Hier habe ich nun schon etwas quergelesen und fühle mich hier gut aufgehoben, ich bin völliger Anfänger und hoffe mich hier gut integrieren zu können, auch wenn ich zunächst selbst nicht 
so viel Hilfestellung geben kann. Wird sicher noch werden )

Zu meinem Problem habe ich hier zwar such schon eine mögliche Lösung gefunden, leider kann ich sie nicht umsetzen. Der Tipp in einem andere Faden war der, auf 8-Bit pro Kanal umzustellen. 
Diese Möglichkeit wird mir leider nicht angeboten. Ich verwende übrigens Photoshop Elements 10 in Verbindung mit einem Mac.

Danke euch schonmal für's lesen und freue mich auf Vorschläge!

Liebe Grüße
von WeißNix


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. April 2012)

Hallo,
erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Ich versteh noch nicht so ganz wo dein Problem ist. Kannst du deine Datei nicht einfach als JPEG speichern?

Falls das Problem daher rührt das du eine 16 Bit -Datei hast:
PSE kann 16 Bit nur rudimentär, bzw. es ist für die Bearbeitungsfunktionen so gut wie nicht nutzbar.
Also wenn du PSE verwendest und deine Bilder bearbeiten willst musst du diese in 8 Bit umwandeln.
Das erreichst du über Bild > Modus > 8bit pro Kanal.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## weisnix (12. April 2012)

Hallo Jan-Frederik,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich konnte es zunächst nicht in JPG/JPEG speichern. Diese Funktion wurde mir nicht angeboten.
Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich die Datei exportieren muss, somit kann ich sie als JPEG speichern.
Hatte also doch nichts mi der Bit-Zahl zu tun.

LG, WeißNix


----------

